

The Internet in 1969 - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0pPfyYtiBc

======
philwelch
I like how they accurately predicted a lot of the technology, but got the
sociology all wrong. Was it really so difficult to predict in 1969 that women
wouldn't all be stay at home mothers? Or (more realistically) just too
controversial at the time to casually suggest that the wondrous world of the
future would have women working, rather than spending all their time at home
shopping online while their husbands are at work scowling at the bill?

~~~
barrkel
This is a general flaw of predicting the future: people usually try to
extrapolate along a single axis to see what will happen, _all other things
being equal_. This is the model of:

    
    
        the future = the present + <some innovation>
    

\- now what are the ramifications?

The problem is that it's really difficult to bring all the other innovations
and changes into the picture, _and_ predict how those innovations will
synergize (and antagonize) with one another.

~~~
tfh
_> the future = the present + <some innovation>_

That reminds me of this :

[http://paleo-future.blogspot.com/2007/04/postcards-
showing-y...](http://paleo-future.blogspot.com/2007/04/postcards-showing-
year-2000-circa-1900.html)

------
thought_alarm
It's just like the Microsoft Courier video, only older and more realistic.

~~~
rbanffy
Not really. Microsoft's one is more like a "don't buy theirs, ours will be
better".

------
msujaws
Didn't it seem odd that they also predicted moving to LCD's and away from
CRTs? I'm calling shenanigans on this video.

~~~
ugh
That’s not necessarily odd. 2001 (that movie is from 1968) had all sorts of
flat displays, even small TV pads. Paper already is flat and has been forever,
so the concept of flat displays is not even innovative or new, it’s all just
about overcoming technical hurdles.

(That said I would certainly like to know more about this video, who produced
it and for what purpose.)

~~~
kept
"In 1967 the Philco-Ford Corporation released a short film titled 1999 A.D. In
it the inevitable advances of the future are demonstrated."

From here: <http://www.paleofuture.com/blog/2007/4/30/1999-ad-1967.html>

Another one on the same site: [http://www.paleofuture.com/blog/2009/12/6/jet-
set-in-1999-ad...](http://www.paleofuture.com/blog/2009/12/6/jet-set-
in-1999-ad-1967.html)

